# Golf R32 fresh out of Stevie Wonder's machine shop!



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

:thumb: This weekend's job was a full exterior detail and interior valet on a mk4 R32 - been looking forward to this one as I've got a soft spot for R32's! Unfortunately I hadn't been able to inspect the car before the detail, so it was a bit of an unknown quantity paint wise.

On arrival the car was covered in a layer of good honest honest dirt - it's driven daily and the weather had been utterly rubbish so this was to be expected!
























Initial inspection of the paint showed some heavy swirling from the previous owner's wash routine, but nothing too nasty. Yet!









The car was booked in at the garage for discs and pads, so while this meant the rear wheels were off and easy to clean, it also meant I was pushed for time, so I cracked on with the washing and claying and didn't get any pics.

Wheels were cleaned with meg's WB cut 4:1 and Vikan brushes
Arches and lower panels sprayed with Megs Safe Degreaser and left to dwell, inner arches then scrubbed with Vikan brushes.
Whole car foamed with Super Snow Foam/TFR/megs shampoo+ mix via the gilmour
Car washed with Sonus wool mitt, 2 buckets and grit guards with Megs shampoo+
All shuts washed with dgreaser and an MF mitt
Whole car clayed with Sonus green clay
Car rinsed down then dried with Last Touch and a Sonus Der Wunder towel.

With the car clean the defects were clearly visible, with the aforementioned swirling on all panels. However, the bonnet and roof had clearly been machined previously - by the look of it by Stevie Wonder using a brillo pad on a Halfords polisher - nice work! :doublesho The finish looked like a chalkboard with some added holograms::wall: :wall: 









So, down to the real work of the day - polishing. I went in fairly aggressively using the PC, with my favourite VAG paint combo of Menz IP 3.02 and a Menz cutting pad. This worked well on the sun-warmed panels, but still didn't have enough clout to hit the deeper marks, so I added a little Menz Power Gloss to the pad for extra cut, followed by a small amount of Menz Final Finish to provide extra finishing power to reduce the chance of any marring. This worked well reaching the deeper swirling and left a nice sharp finish.
Some 505/50 shots show you the depth, reflectivity and flake ping that the swirls were masking, really robbing the paint of its beauty.

















And after about 2 hours the bonnet was finally sorted:
Before (shocker!):doublesho 








After









The wings also came up well and showed the wet, reflective finish the car was taking on:

















Sun fading, 70% polishing done, just the passenger doors to do:

















Finished the polishing stage at 10PM, time to call it a night! Couldn't resist a cheeky reflection shot of a rubbish old MK2 GTI that was parked in the vicinity
 









Day2 and again no time for photos as I had to wax the car, valet the interior and apply some finishing touches whilst dodging the rain!
Exterior had a thorough Last Touch wipedown, 2x coats of ***** Carbon, then a final wipe over.
Tyres had PB bold and bright, exhaust tips polished with NXT and 00 gauge wire wool, glass cleaned with AG fast glass, arches dressed with AG super sheen.

Interior had a thorough hoover out, meguiars APC on all trim followed by PB Natural Look, and the lovely leather Konig buckets were given a dose of Meguiars Gold Class leather care.

















Some finished shots - unfortunately the dodgy weather meant the photos aren't great, but it still looked good in the murky daylight!


































Overall a detail I really enjoyed, especially bringing some life back to the bonnet. Having said that I could have easily spent another day chasing some of the deeper marks out of the paint, but in the time available to me this wasn't an option - maybe next time!


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

great job!!!! well done. 

how can a 5 year old car get in that state?


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

nice work there!! :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

really good work especially with a PC on VAG paint....


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

That is stunning, one of the best corrections I've seen in a while and on VAG paint. What's even more impressive is you achieved it by PC. Really does just show what can be achieved.

Top Job :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice correction, nice work :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Amazing corrections


----------



## frenchman (Jan 31, 2008)

looks very good now.
one of my favourite cars!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Superb PC work there fella! :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done. Well detailed black cars are always beautiful.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

SUperb work, fair amount of gloss brought back


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Makes me cry, reminds me of mine. 
Cracking correction work and the fastest colour.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome job, i used the power gloss recently its great stuff but i was a bit nervous about using it as its so aggressive but great results!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great work there mate and on a pc too!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice great work.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Superb correction :thumb: I know how much patience is needed to pull off that kind of correction with a PC. ALOT. LOL


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

stunning shots!


----------



## glennv6 (Mar 7, 2008)

The owner must have been chuffed!!! Great job :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic work matey :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Miles better.

Good work, well done.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

The before pic of the bonnet was scary!!!:doublesho


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Great correction work there. Those swirls were shocking


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent turnaround


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice finish....


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice, that looks lovely now :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Superb mate,were your hands/fingers numb after pc whole car:buffer:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

fantastic work, im shocked at how horrible the paintwork was before


----------



## nick22 (Mar 27, 2008)

nice work dude!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lovely wet black finish :thumb:


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

very nice job man.


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent job, great turn around. :thumb:


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Superb reflections, a fantastic finish.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

beautiful! i do love the mk4 r32


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Excellent job especially by pc, it brings back memories of my old r32.


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Massive thanks for the comments guys, really nice to get some positive feedback from detailers I respect. Owner was over the moon with the finish, my wife wasn't so happy about me taking two days off work to do it and only spending about two hours with her though!



CleanYourCar said:


> That is stunning, one of the best corrections I've seen in a while and on VAG paint. What's even more impressive is you achieved it by PC. Really does just show what can be achieved.
> 
> Top Job :thumb:


Thanks Tim, that really means a lot coming from you mate, as you've given me loads of good advice and really helped get me to this point! Cheers!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

That looks amazing, you've done a great job on it, lets hope the owner keeps it looking like that!:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent machine correction work and finish there, restored a lovely deep gloss to the paintwork. :thumb:


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

great correction don't think i would have had the patience to do the whole car via pc defo a rotary job for me lovely finish to the paint


----------



## CYB (Mar 30, 2008)

That is fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Mawrick (Oct 7, 2009)

bringing this old thread up again - I see you talk about "especially on a VAG" - does this mean that VAG generally have hard paints or ?.

I'm quite new to detailing - soon to get a DA, and is gona give my Corrado VR6 some needed work on the original paint.......it have actually come out quite nice by hand, but have a few areas that's gona need some more work.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

talk about thread ressurection! :lol:


----------



## scotty26 (Jan 20, 2007)

Simply gorgeous car!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing turnaround, one of the best looking hatches ever right there IMO, along with a half decent soundtrack


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> talk about thread ressurection! :lol:


You aint kidding Kev :thumb:

Nice work though


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow that a great job


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work there.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Very impressive,missed this the first time.Just goes to show,you shouldn't underestimate the power of the PC.


----------



## jimmyca69 (Aug 16, 2010)

This was my car - amazing job done on it by Will.

Im actually searching for Will as want him to do my current car but getting no response from emails/texts so seems he may have stopped detailing 

Ended up selling the R32 soon after - the finish achieved by Will was a real head turner and got me full asking price when selling.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastic results.


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

jimmyca69 said:


> This was my car - amazing job done on it by Will.
> 
> Im actually searching for Will as want him to do my current car but getting no response from emails/texts so seems he may have stopped detailing
> 
> Ended up selling the R32 soon after - the finish achieved by Will was a real head turner and got me full asking price when selling.


Looks like he hasn't posted since April 09 but still comes on here ocassionally (last visit 9th August) best bet might be to get your post count up to 10 and send him a PM.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Holy thread revival !!


----------



## jimmyca69 (Aug 16, 2010)

chopperreid said:


> Looks like he hasn't posted since April 09 but still comes on here ocassionally (last visit 9th August) best bet might be to get your post count up to 10 and send him a PM.


Yeah i checked his profile and saw he was here on 9th so hoped he was still working - but as you say hasnt posted in ages.

Shame if he has stopped but hopefully someone else in area who can do similar work as black is a pain!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

declanswan said:


> Holy thread revival !!


Indeed - car looked awesome too! :buffer:


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Great correction, man. Super job. :thumb:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks great. I have a DA & I know how much work it is on my Audi, so I fully appreciate the effort you've put into that!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

That is incredible correction for a DA, amazing work and what a car, the noise these things make can make grown men cry!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

very nice work indeed, a great turn around for that paint, some of the OP was pretty bad on some of the panels which is surprising for golf paint.


----------



## definition (Jan 17, 2011)

please someone explain to me..........
ı have black car,How to obtain the wet look As this car?
looks amazing.!!!!!!!!!!!
which wax? which glaze?
which polish? please help me


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

nice

i need mine going over

just wish the nice weather come along as it's heartbreaking, clean, drive and muck all over it again


----------



## definition (Jan 17, 2011)

please someone explain to me..........
ı have black car,How to obtain the wet look As this car?
looks amazing.!!!!!!!!!!!
which wax? which glaze?
which polish? please help me


----------



## definition (Jan 17, 2011)

p1tse said:


> nice
> 
> i need mine going over
> 
> just wish the nice weather come along as it's heartbreaking, clean, drive and muck all over it again


what do you say?...not understood


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy crap! I no **** thought that was a dark metallic gray R32 before you started! 
Nice work!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb job. Thats a totally different car!!!!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Oooh that looks good! Makes me miss my old one (also black, leather, 3 door)!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent turnaround, looks awesome!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Come on admit it,who's the grave digger?
Nice work though.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

definition said:


> please someone explain to me..........
> ı have black car,How to obtain the wet look As this car?
> looks amazing.!!!!!!!!!!!
> which wax? which glaze?
> which polish? please help me


It's all in the preparation, ie the *machine polishing*, and the polish used is mentioned in the OP's text. 

The finish achieved by polishing alone gives 99% of the final 'look', the LSP (Glaze, Wax, Sealant etc) adding only 1%. 

Alan W


----------



## BlackFerret (Sep 4, 2009)

i have an identical gttdi to detail with a PC, gives me some faith its not unachievable! 

might have to order some power gloss though which is presume is menz S100????

my strongest is menz RD3.02 on a menze heavy cut pad!

have to get my bumpers resprayed first though the stone chips are just too much!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

richjohnhughes said:


> great job!!!! well done.
> 
> how can a 5 year old car get in that state?


5 year old ??


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

justina3 said:


> 5 year old ??


This thread began in 2008 - when the car was 5 years old...


----------

